# Pokédex Match B/W Edition II



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 29, 2011)

*Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pokedex Match is back, now with the B/W Pokemon for guessing! Can you guess a Pokemon just from their Pokedex entry?

The rules are simple:

I will post a Pokedex entry, and your job is to guess what Pokemon it is. HOWEVER:

--You are not allowed to look the entry up on your games or on an online Pokedex, If you do, you will not get points for that entry

--If you need a hint, I will include the version the entry is from, but no more. If no one guesses it after three tries, only then will I tell you the answer.

--The entries could be from any version, so think carefully.

Next person posting here will start the game by posting a Pokédex entry. Good luck!


----------



## IcySapphire (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Thanks for keeping the game going!


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I guess I'll post it.

*It creates an unlimited supply of energy inside it's body, which it shares with those it touch.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Electivire?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hell no.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Victini


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

...fuck

someone else can do the next


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hey, no bad words.

*"Its wings are not used for flying. They are flapped at high speed to adjust its body temperature." *


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Piplup, and sorry.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Doduo?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

dodrio


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Prinplup?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no.


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Empoleon?


----------



## sv_01 (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Scizor?


----------



## DarkAura (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

i'm thinking giratina cause of my sigbature. X^|


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jun 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It's Druddigon!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Ack it's been a while. 

The answer was Scizor.

*"It has a very soft body. If it starts to roll, it will bounce all over and be impossible to stop."*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Igglybuff?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pffft no it's marill


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

its igglybuff

*"It violently shudders its wings, generating ultrasonic waves to induce headaches in people."*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Venomoth?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Flygon?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Vibrava


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Vibrava is right!

*"In autumn, its body becomes more fatty in preparing to propose to a mate. It takes on beautiful colors."*


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sawsbuck?


----------



## SquishierCobra (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Its droppings are hot, and people stick them in their clothing to keep warm.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

^Um, what?

The Pokédex entry has already been posted, so no new ones until it is discovered.

And it is not Sawsbuck


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Deerling?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 4, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

i've seen this somewhere...err...hippowdon?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

blargh no why would a hippo wear beautiful colors in autumn


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

How the fuck should i know? I think i saw it in a pokemon episode.

Donphan?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

...erm. Unfezant?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

haha this is a tough one


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Goldeen?


such a beautiful pokemon that one is.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

wailord?


----------



## Mai (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

... Er, walrein?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

mwahaha noooo

EDIT: _somebody_ was close though.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

wailmer?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

seaking?


edit: was I close was I close TELL ME MAN WAS I


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Seaking is right!

*It was discovered at the site of a meteor strike 40 years ago. Its stare can lull its foes to sleep.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Lunatone?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

fuck.

*It rarely appears before people. It is said to nest where lightning has fallen.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Zapdos?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

lightning fallen?

zapdos?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

That...vulture thing. Vullaby's evolution. I forgot the name ;.;


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## Zapi (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hmm...Raikou?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

since raikou was taken...erk...this is a fucking shot in the dark, but zekrom?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 5, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Elektrike?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no to everything, but as most people understood, it is an electric type.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Electabuzz, maybe?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Was mine close?



_It's ALWAYS close._


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope! It was Manectric.

*It can use its well-developed arms and legs to run on the surface of the water for a split second.*

EDIT: Yes to RK-9.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

uhm

run on water?

suicune?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## Zapi (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Keldeo?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

mwaha yay for generic quotes


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

riz it's not over

Poliwhirl?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Oh, sorry, i thought he said it was right, X|

This is a shot in the dark, but linnoone?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

RK-9 you're always so close.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Poliwrath then?
(I give full credit to RK for guessing it though)


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

poliwag?


----------



## Spatz (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*cough cough*

I checked, yeah it was Poliwrath...

So yes, once again RK-9 was close.

I guess someone can post one, or something...


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Dibs.

*It's droppings are hot. Some people used to put it in their clothing.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Darumaka


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Um, Slakoth?


----------



## Spatz (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

DARMANITAN!!!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Dammit Zapi!

*Having removed its heavy shell, it becomes very light and can fight with ninja-like movement.*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

carracosta?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Dear Lord No!


----------



## Zapi (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Accelgor!


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Dammit Zapi! Stop Being Keanu Reeves!

*Small ones flee from its scary face. It is, however, considered by women to be cute.*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

SNUBBUL

edit: I go now

*It swims gracefully along on the quiet, slow-moving rivers and lakes of which it is so fond.*


----------



## Lili (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

KR, you can't just do that.  It shows that you cheated.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

A) I remembered it from an entry and women love snubbull and FRANKLY I THINK THEY'RE TERRIFYING
B) I have no B.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Well, he's right anyhow, so I'm gonna guess *Feebas*?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no


----------



## Spatz (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Finneon


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Golduck?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

SV got it.

*The line running down its side can store sunlight. It shines vividly at night.*


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

line...tynamo?

and if this entry is answered, can i do the next?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

wrooong


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

damn...erkk..i needz a hint!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It's a BW entry.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Finneon.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 6, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

yeah

*The energy that burns inside it enables it to move, but no one has yet been able to identify this energy.*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Um... Shedinja?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Golett?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

^

Uhh...

*It prefers hot and humid environments. It is quick at capturing prey with its vines.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Bellsprout?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

D:

*It plays with others by touching tails and setting off sparks. This appears to be a test of courage.	
*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pachirisu?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

no.


----------



## Spatz (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

PICHU!!


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Raichu.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It was Pichu.

Someone do this.


----------



## Glace (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*Its wings are not used for flying. They are flapped at high speed to adjust body temperature.*


----------



## RespectTheBlade (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hmm... Dunsparce, maybe?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I already posted that one, it was Scizor iirc.


----------



## Glace (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*The fiery surface of its body gives off a wavering, rippling glare that is similar to the sun.*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

magmortar?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Magmar?


----------



## Glace (Jul 7, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It was Magmar. Someone else can do the next one.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I will.

*"It uses unique fighting moves with fire on its hands and feet. It will take on any opponent."*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

infernape?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*Combusken*/Blaziken


----------



## IcySapphire (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Monferno?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

lol Darmanitan


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Going for Blaziken, seems like the only likely answer that hasn't been said...though I know it's not it


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

KR-9 got it, it was Infernape. Sorry, I forgot about this thread for a second there xD Next one:

*"Closing both its eyes heightens all its other senses. This enables it to use its abilities to their extremes."*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Errr... Jirachi?

/randomguess


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Kadabra?

/anotherrandomguess


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

agh I've seen this one for sure.

Uhhhh.........Meditite!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

medicham?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Alakazam.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Lucario?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Alakazam is correct! Mad MOAI got it.
...someone else can do the next one.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll go, if that's okay.

*It looks as if it is always crying. It is actually adjusting its body’s fluid levels by eliminating excess.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Bonsly?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 9, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It was sly bons


----------



## Superbird (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yep.

*It converses with others by using magnetic pulses. In a swarm, they move in perfect unison.*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

magnemite?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Galvantula?


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Klink?


----------



## Spatz (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Tynamo?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*playing PR3 quest*

hmm... e- no.. beldum?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

RK got it. One more, then someone else does the next one.

*It renders its prey immobile using well-developed claws, then carries the prey more than 60 miles to its nest.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

This is just a wild guess (I don't even have Black), but mandibuzz?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope!


----------



## Glace (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Wargle?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Skarmory or something


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Fearow?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Swellow.

/sawtheavvieandguessed


----------



## Superbird (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope. Keep guessing!

Vehement got kinda close, tho.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pidgeot?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pidgeotto?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Ah, LotF got it. Someone else can do the next one.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Me.

*"It’s said that if they are seen at midnight, they’ll cause heavy snow. They eat snow and ice to survive."*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Snorunt?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yep.

*"Its power can crush boulders. It rests by covering itself with mud at the bottom of a river."*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Swampert?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Swampert?

EDIT: Ninja'd fffuuuu


----------



## Zapi (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No, but close.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Marshtomp?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Mudkip.


----------



## Zapi (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Mad MOAI got it. Someone else can do the next one.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll do it.

*Its body bristles with sharp spikes. Carelessly trying to touch it could cause fainting from the spikes.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Venipede?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Ferrothorn?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Seadra?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Lord of the Fireflies got it on his second guess.

Try this: *Its massive bones are 1000 times harder than human bones. It can easily knock a trailer flying.*

(after someone gets this one another person can do one.)


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Uhh... Mamoswine?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Damn.  I know this one.

If it's not Mamoswine then it has to be....

Rhyperior!


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope. Omskivar was close though!


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Rhydon?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Almost.


----------



## Glace (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Rhyhorn?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

You got it, Glace. Like I said, someone else can do the next one.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I gots one.

*The mother puts its offspring to sleep by curling around them.  It corners foes with speed.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Gah someone did this before a long time ago but I don't remember what it was ;.;

Um...Linoone, maybe?


----------



## Mai (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Furret, I think!


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yeah I posted it a while ago and it was Furret.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Well damn.  Time for a different one then.

*The line running down its side can store sunlight. It shines vividly at night.*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I think I did this one.

It's Finneon?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Serious?  Gah I need to find somethign original.  Finneon is correct.

*It immediately headbutts anyone that makes eye contact with it.  Its skull is massively thick.*


----------



## Zapi (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Cranidos?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

RAMPARDOS


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

NOPE

Third time's the charm, I guess, this one's a good one


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll just go with Scraggy because of the anime affecting my brain around this time of day.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

...damnit.  Scraggy it was.

One more then I'm done.  A perfectly vague one.

*Because they are weak individually, they form groups. However, they bicker if the group grows too big.*


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Starly?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Dammit dammit dammit.

Someone else do one.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*When it is very hungry, it puts humans it meets to sleep, then it feasts on their dreams.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Munna


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Gengar?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Drowzee


----------



## Worst Username Ever (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hypno?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Worst username Ever got it.

Anyone else want to do one?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll do it. 

*By churning its wings, it creates shock waves that inflict critical internal injuries to foes.*


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Emolga?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yanmega.

Remember this from a manga summary.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It was Yanmega. I remember this too.

Ugh I'm so stupid D:


----------



## Superbird (Jul 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yep. Someone else's turn!


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll take this one. 

*_'s presence went unnoticed by people for a long time because it lives at extreme depths in the sea. This Pokémon's eyes can see clearly even in the murky dark depths of the ocean.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Huntail?


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

... Yes.

*They swarm any foe that invades their territory. Their sharp fangs can tear out boat hulls.*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sharpedo?


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Carvanha?


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yes. 

*A pair may be seen rubbing their cheek pouches together in an effort to share stored electricity.*


----------



## Superbird (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

...Plusle?


----------



## Mai (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pachirisu?


----------



## Zapi (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pichu?


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pachirisu is correct!

*It flaps its four wings to hover and fly freely in any direction--to and fro and sideways.
*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

3 guesses in a row... I'm on a hot streak!

Umm... Masquerain?


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yes. You're getting really lucky...

*It has a very sensitive nose. It touches new things with its nose to examine them.
*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yeah, 0_o

I don't know... Nosepass? lol


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I know I know this one.  I know it I know it I know it

Phanpy???


----------



## Superbird (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Donphan?


----------



## Mai (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Dammit.  Uh...Lillipup.


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 17, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Zigzagoon.


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No again.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Gah, this is a good one.

I'm gonna go on a whim and say Swinub?


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Poochyena?


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No!

One more incorrect guess and everyone gets a hint.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hrrrrrrmhrmrm.

Cubchoo.


----------



## Mai (Jul 18, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.

The entry is from Soulsilver.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I thought they were all supposed to be from B/W!

Um...Bidoof.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It can be from B/W, it just doesn't have to be!

No!


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Uh...
Piloswine?

Fun Fact: We're getting whomped.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I feel like I'm going to know this one for sure.  And feel stupider than I normally do because of it.

Ughhhrghhughurghrgh.

Uuuuuuuuuummmmmmmmmmmwelllllllllllllllllll Meowth.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.

If there's one more incorrect guess I'll say the region. And if three people don't get it after that, I'll reveal it.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'M GONNA GET IT AAAAGH

TEDDIURSA


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.

It's from Hoenn, if it helps.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'm guessing Sealeo.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yes!

Would someone else mind doing the next one?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll do it.

*Its arms are hard as rock. With one swing, it can break a boulder into pieces.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Thanks!

Rhyperior, maybe?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Golem?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope, both of you are wrong.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Emboar.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I know I know this one.

Swampert.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Ding ding ding! We have a winner!

Alright, I'm gonna give another one:

*It lives by drinking only dewdrops from under the leaves of plants. It is said that it eats nothing else.*


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Snorunt, I think.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Snorunt sounds right.  But I'm gonna say Meditite.  Since it has the whole fasting thing going on.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## Superbird (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Beautifly?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sewaddle?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Medicham


----------



## Spoon (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I know it's one of the cocoon Pokemon, so, uh, Silcoon.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sunkern?

It LOOKS like it can eat jack shit except for dewdrops


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

KR-9 got it right! Now, somebody else do the next one.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll take it.

*It loves to eat leaves. If it is attacked by a STARLY, it will defend itself with its spiked rear.*


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Is it Burmy?


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No, it isn't.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Wormadam then.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It's Wurmple.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

IT BE A WURMPLE YO


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*It has a pliable body without any bones. If any part of its body is torn off, it grows right back. *


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

err

Regirock?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Staryu?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope and nope


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Starmie?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nuh-uh.


----------



## Mai (Jul 19, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I have a weird feeling about this... frillish?


----------



## Wargle (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Tangela?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Surskit?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

None of the above.  How did I know that this would be a good one?

It's not from B/W


----------



## Glace (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Gastrodon?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Gastrodon it is!

*In an attempt to hide itself, it will run around at top speed to kick up a blinding dust storm. *


----------



## Mai (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sandshrew?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

After this can I do the next one?

Hippopotas?


----------



## Mad MOAI (Jul 20, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Doduo?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Saaaaaandslasssshhhhhhh


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

KR-9 got it.  Go for it, man


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Can't, on an iPhone.

Someone else do it


----------



## Skyman (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll do it.

*It lives in warm seas. Its heavy body weighs it down so it won't get washed away in rough weather.*


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Corsola?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Quagsire.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Wailord?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

nope


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Basculin?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

The... uh... fish thing that look2 like Luvdisc?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No, Alomomola is not it.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Lileep?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope. One more guess and I'll give you guys a hint.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Frillish?


----------



## Skyman (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No. Alright, the hint is that the pokemon is from an odd-numbered generation.


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Blastoise?


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hmm... I like the idea of it being cradily.


----------



## Skyman (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Mai got it correct.


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Then I'll do the next one!

*It secretes a thick, sweet-scented syrup from the tip of its head. It lives on weed-choked ponds.*


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Surskit.


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

... Yes.

*Emitting ultrasonic cries, it floats on winds to travel great distances.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Swoobat?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Gliscor.


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yanmega?


----------



## Mai (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No to all of you.


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Crobat?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Chimecho?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Woobat?


----------



## Glace (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Chingling?


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Chimecho was correct!

*Using electricity stored in its fur, it stimulates its muscles to heighten its reaction speed.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Electrike?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Jolteon?


----------



## Mai (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Electrike is correct!

*The shell is soft when it is born. It soon becomes so resilient, prodding fingers will bounce off.*


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 23, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Squirtle.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Turtwig?


----------



## Mai (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Squirtle was correct!

Someone else can do the next one.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*"It is thought that this Pokémon came onto land because its prey adapted to life on land."*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Kabutops?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Armaldo?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Kabutops was correct!

*It violently shudders its wings, generating ultrasonic waves to induce headaches in people.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yanma?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope.


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Flygon?


----------



## Mai (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Vibrava?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yanmega?


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It was Vibraa we did this beffore


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Jul 25, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Vibrava is correct.

Someone else do it.


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I'll go.

*It loves to bite and yank people's hair from behind without warning, just to see their shocked reactions.*


----------



## Glace (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Misdreavus?


----------



## Superbird (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

why u so good at this.

Someone else should do the next one.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

* It's droppings are hot, and people put them in their clothes to keep them warm.*


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 26, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Darmination
/has no idea how to spell it

...Or was it the Pre-evo?
Yeah, I think it was that.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Darumaka?


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

darumaka. Someone do the next.


----------



## Spatz (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*It faces strong opponents with great courage. But, when at a disadvantage in a fight, this intelligent pokemon flees.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

mmm Staravia?


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Wargle?


----------



## Mai (Jul 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Pretty sure it's rufflet, actually.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

what about lillipup


----------



## Zero Moment (Jul 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*



Lord of the Fireflies said:


> what about lillipup


.....
FFFFFFF


----------



## RK-9 (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Tyrouge


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 30, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Guys, it's lillipup.

I remember when I caught my Lillipup in Pokemon white (Or was it my rental Black? Meh)


----------



## Spatz (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Yeah Lilipup it is....

*It rarely fights fairly, but that is strictly for survival. It is popular as a Mascot*


----------



## sv_01 (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Croagunk.


----------



## DarkAura (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

toxicroak?


----------



## The Omskivar (Jul 31, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No, it's definitely Croagunk.  I just caught one.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Since this is dead, I will revive it.

*"Many famous songs have been inspired by the melodies that <pokemon> plays."*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Meloetta.

loleasy


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

if it's not that, then Jigglypuff?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Meloetta is right.

*"It lives in caves on the seafloor and creates giant whirlpools every time it moves."*


----------



## Mai (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Kingdra?


----------



## Summergale (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Lugia?


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Kyogre?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

pff Mai got it. Okay somebody else do the next one.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 11, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*Its red core functions as an energy tank. It fires the charged energy through its spikes into an area.*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Red core... Starmie?

wtfguess


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

StarYU?

Actually no not Staryu I think it's CLOYSTAR


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Forretress?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Umm...Shuckle? (guess)


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

The big gear thing

Klinklang


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 12, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

LotF got it.
Someone else do it.


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

May I?

*With quick movements, it chases down its foes, attacking relentlessly with its horns until it prevails.*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Tauros?


----------



## Wargle (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Bouffolant?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Heracross?


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 13, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

rhyhorn?


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Venipëdê?


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No, but one is close.


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Rhydon?


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

No.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Scolipede?


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Right.

Someone else do the next.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*Its heart beats at a tenfold tempo, so it cannot sit still even for a moment.*


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Vigoroth.


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 14, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Correct.

*The line running down its side can store sunlight. It shines vividly at night.*


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

illumise?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nope.


----------



## DarkAura (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

tynamo


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Finneon?


----------



## Vipera Magnifica (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

sv_01 got it.

Someone else take the next one.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*It blasts internally stored sand from ports on its body to create a towering twister for attack.*


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 15, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

WEELCOME EVERYONE, TO MY LETS GUESS OF.....

Flygon?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hippowdon!


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 16, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hippopotas.  Even though I know it's Hippowdon.


----------



## Superbird (Aug 21, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Oh, right. Sorry, Hippowdon is correct.

Someone else better do the next one, lest I forget again.


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 22, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*"It is very hotheaded by nature, so it constantly seeks opponents. It calms down only when it wins."*


----------



## sv_01 (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Tyrogue?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

OH MY, SOMEONE POSTED

nope


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 27, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Rufflet?


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Mankey


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

still wrong


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Wargle?


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

guess again


----------



## Zero Moment (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Lilipup?


----------



## Dar (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

MONFERNO >:D


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*



Absol=Epic said:


> MONFER*NO* >:D


boy i am so clever


----------



## RK-9 (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Give us HINTS

Charizard?


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hotheaded...Ummm Sharpedo!

I swear to God I caught this damn thing a week ago


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

RK-9 you're always so fucking close

the answer was Charmeleon

ok somebody else do the next one


----------



## I liek Squirtles (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I call dibs.

*The mother puts its offspring to sleep by curling up around them. It corners foes with speed.
*


----------



## Lord of the Fireflies (Aug 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

FURRET

It's like the third time


----------



## The Omskivar (Aug 31, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Hahaha it's Furret, I did it the second time


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sentret?


----------



## Mai (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

It really _is_ furret, RK-10. I'll go ahead and do the next one.

*It’s said that if they are seen at midnight, they’ll cause heavy snow. They eat snow and ice to survive.*


----------



## Glace (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I remember this! Isn't it Snorunt?


----------



## Mai (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Actually, it is!

*In the daytime when it gets warm, it curls up inside a big leaf and drifts off into a deep slumber.*


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 1, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Caterpie


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Nuzleaf?


----------



## RK-9 (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Ledyba?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

The, uh, worm thing in Gen V that's grass/bug and has a leaf wrapped around it?


----------



## The Omskivar (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Well, Legendaryseeker99 already sort of guessed Sewaddle, so I'll say Swadloon?


----------



## Zero Moment (Sep 2, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*



The Omskivar said:


> Sewaddle


Yes That Is The One


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I have this feeling this has been mentioned, but still...

[name of the Pokémon] start to dance at dusk. The one dancing in the middle is the leader of the flock.


----------



## Spatz (Sep 28, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

I saw this one before!
SWANNA!


----------



## sv_01 (Sep 29, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

Sure.

I don't know what to do next. Someone else do the next one.


----------



## Luxcario (Oct 8, 2011)

*Re: Pokédex Match B/W Edition II*

*These remarkably intelligent Pokémon fight by controlling arms that can grip with rock-crushing power*


----------

